# Betriebssystem-Update mit MP277



## Outrider (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein MP277 -Touch 8" und habe damit ein Betriebssystem-Update gemacht ( hoffe ich zumindest  ), weil ich keine verbindung zu WinCC-Flex 2007 bekam und außerdem ich permanent die Meldung bekam entweder Reseten oder Updaten des Systems.

Nun meine Frage:Was jetzt anders ist ist, daß in den Systemsteuerungen des Panels unter  S7-Transfersettings die Option "Ethernet" nicht mehr anwählbar ist, sondern nur noch Profibus oder MPI.

Die Ethernet-Einstellungen mache ich über den anderen Icon " Transfer" von wo ich dann auf Channel 2 die remote Control Einstellungen tätigen kann und die IP Adresse ändern kann.

Ich bekomme jetzt zwar die Verbindung, was auch mein Ziel war, allerdings verunsichert mich jetzt das im Auswahlfeld die o.g. Option nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Wer hat Rat ?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## RaiKa (6 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

schwer zu sagen, was da passiert ist.

Es sieht so aus, als hätest Du ein falsches image aufgespielt.


Gruß
raika


----------



## Jelly (6 Oktober 2008)

*woher Image?*

Nabend zusammen!

Ich greif mal eben dieses Thema auf.
Ich war heute morgen an einem neuen MP277. Ich habe in der Software davon die Versionen 1.0.0.0 und 1.1.0.0.

Nun werd ich aufgefordert, die 1.1.1.0 zu installieren. Aber wo krieg ich die her? Ich will doch nicht das Betriebssystem neu aufspielen und damit "downgraden".

Wenn jemand weiss, wo ich die find, ich dank jedem für nen Tipp!


----------



## volker (6 Oktober 2008)

du benötigst immer die bs-version, die zum zugehörigen flexible passt mit der du projektierst.

aufspielen mit prosave bzw aus flex raus das bs updaten.


----------



## Jelly (7 Oktober 2008)

*und woher?*



volker schrieb:


> du benötigst immer die bs-version, die zum zugehörigen flexible passt mit der du projektierst.
> 
> aufspielen mit prosave bzw aus flex raus das bs updaten.



schon mal merci. aber wo krieg ich die neue SW her? ich will doch ein altes bs aufs Panel aufspielen... hab seit dem neukauf grad mal 4 Panels gemacht und muss hoffentlich nicht schon wieder ein update kaufen. da lohnt sich ja bald nicht mehr. :?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Jelly,
die Images für deinen Flexible Stand liegen unter:

C:\Programme\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Images

gruss Helmut


----------



## Jelly (8 Oktober 2008)

*mal wieder was neues*

Hallo und danke für eure Antworten!

Wo die Images liegen, war mir klar. Nur wusste ich nicht recht, wie ich nun die 1.1.1.0 projektieren kann. Die geht mit WCF 2007 nämlich gar nicht. Vorschlag von Siemens: 2008 kaufen oder das BS "downgraden". OK, da die Garantie nicht erlischt und alles beim alten bleibt, laden wir im Moment halt noch die 1.1.0.0-Version drauf. Kann ja schlecht für alle 6 Lizenzen das 2008 kaufen.


----------



## Outrider (9 Oktober 2008)

*Anmerkung*

Ich habe 4 Panels MP277er 8"
2 davon habe ich mit Flexible 2007 geladen und das system meckerte rum , das betriebssystem sei nicht kompatibel. habe darauf hin ein neues image geladen und ging sofort.
als ich flexible 2008 auf die anderen 2 laden wollte ging es sofort !
Es gibt also doch eine beziehung zwischen flex-stand und panel-stand
gruß


----------



## Jelly (9 Oktober 2008)

*dito*



Outrider schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage:Was jetzt anders ist ist, daß in den Systemsteuerungen des Panels unter  S7-Transfersettings die Option "Ethernet" nicht mehr anwählbar ist, sondern nur noch Profibus oder MPI.




Hallo, auch ich hab festgestellt, dass ich die Option Ethernet nicht mehr anwählen kann, trotzdem funzt es wunderbar.

hab aber nun auch keine Zeit mehr, mich damit zu beschäftigen. Ich hoff einfach mal, dass es in Zukunft bei allen so funktioniert. Man muss auch mal ne Lücke lassen...


----------

